# Blink cat food



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Seems I'm always finding new food at the moment...

She this in Tesco today: 
















So we bought a couple of sachets. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome! Not tried it yet but it looks great


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Seems I'm always finding new food at the moment...
> 
> She this in Tesco today:
> View attachment 375574
> ...


Have they had it for breakfast, n did they like it?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

We did, Joey wasn't impressed. But Joey isn't impressed with anything that isn't Hill's or Canagan :Banghead


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> We did, Joey wasn't impressed. But Joey isn't impressed with anything that isn't Hill's or Canagan :Banghead


I better make Damn sure Ollie doesn't get into communication with Joey; don't want him to start getting fussy over food


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Poor Ollie, can't talk to Joey or Oscar just because of what they eat (or don't eat, more to the point!)...

I got all excited and thought I'd go to Tesco to get some Blink. Then I came to my senses...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Go on Mrs F, go and get a packet or two. Oscar might surprise you and eat it; then ask for more and yet more until you throw caution to the winds!




Mwahahahahaha..............:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Edit to say of course Ollie can speak to uncle Oscar. I would never stop him speaking to the dear old boy


----------



## BebeMao (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes I found it in Tesco and it took Luca a week or so to get used to it but now he loves it. I persevered because it is made of meat... when I read about it I looked up Whiskas which had about 12% meat / fish and Blink is 99% from meat / meat broth etc which made me horrified that I'd been feeding him food that mainly wasn't meat! I don't know much about cat nutrition but given that they are carnivores, seems to make sense to give him meaty food instead of cereals etc with a bit of meat!!!

In the end he loves it so we get it on subscription. Came here to look up what anyone else thought of Blink because I don't know many people who feed it to their cats yet. And because I was really surprised at how little meat goes into some cat food! I had assumed it would all be meat, not cereals! I'm not sure if I'm sensitive to this because I have kids and have recently been looking into how to replace high carb snacks in their diet with other things that are more healthy.

Anyway I'm glad I looked into it as I hadn't even thought about it before.They have a trial at blinkcats website which is really cheap, in fact I will set up a new post in case anyone else might be interested in free cat food!


----------



## BebeMao (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't know how to post new threads! If anyone does and wants to share the offer of free blink food then please do go right ahead  They send out 8 free pouches although you have to pay a quid postage


----------



## Pepperpots (Apr 3, 2016)

I keep it in as a treat food, or to bribe new fosters.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty tried it but turned her nose up at it, that's what she does with most cat food


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandy eats the fish flavour on rotation. It's quite strong smelling (I get smoked mackerel!) and it's a slightly different texture from his usual foods. I can't get away with it every day but once a week he scoffs it down


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BebeMao said:


> I don't know how to post new threads! If anyone does and wants to share the offer of free blink food then please do go right ahead  They send out 8 free pouches although you have to pay a quid postage


To get the trial packs you have to subscribe first. What do they charge for the monthly subscription? I take it the subscription can be cancelled if my cats don't take to the food?
(I'm not I.t savvy, so reluctant to go further into their site)


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

Got a pouch of the chicken and beef today. I have a very finicky girl who will eat something for a few weeks then decides she no like anymore. She also has a sensitive digestion since recovering from 5 infections which she came with when I adopted her. We will see


----------



## Mombamambo (Jul 24, 2019)

What is the price range on these? I also wonder if the chickens were raised purely on tea


----------



## KSwan (Aug 3, 2019)

I got a couple of pouches from Tesco for mine to try and she absolutely wolfed them down. Just subscribed today.
She has two wet pouches a day and some dry kibble between meals. 
Anyone got any recommendations of something dry to complement the Blink pouches? Thanks


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Might give this a try for my fussy pants - it looks very much like Sainsburys Encore which he will eat occasionally as a treat (Encore is labelled as "complimentary" so not a complete cat food). I've also been trying to get hold of "Crave" which has been advertised lately, but haven't found it locally yet although it's listed as being available in Sainsburys.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Might give this a try for my fussy pants - it looks very much like Sainsburys Encore which he will eat occasionally as a treat (Encore is labelled as "complimentary" so not a complete cat food). I've also been trying to get hold of "Crave" which has been advertised lately, but haven't found it locally yet although it's listed as being available in Sainsburys.


Crave is in Asda, if you have a store nearby.
My Sainsbury only carries the dry food


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Crave is in Asda, if you have a store nearby.
> My Sainsbury only carries the dry food


Thanks for this, I will keep an eye out in my local Asda.

Mine didn't like Blink unfortunately!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Crave is in Asda, if you have a store nearby.
> My Sainsbury only carries the dry food


thanks 

(wish I'd seen this BEFORE I went to the High Street - went into a few shops but not Asda )


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Treaclesmum said:


> Thanks for this, I will keep an eye out in my local Asda.
> 
> Mine didn't like Blink unfortunately!





Bertie'sMum said:


> thanks
> 
> (wish I'd seen this BEFORE I went to the High Street - went into a few shops but not Asda )


Report back on the Crave please!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Tried a couple of sachets here out of curiousity, and it wasn't popular. It was reluctantly eaten, but they left it for ages until they were really hungry. That is really unusual here so I won't bother with it again, but thanks for posting about it anyway.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Report back on the Crave please!


made a special trip to Asda today and picked up two packs of Crave - one is Chicken & Salmon and the other is Lamb & Beef (they also do a Turkey & Chicken pack).
I tried Sir with the Lamb & Beef first - it's a pate type consistency. He had a good sniff for a couple of minutes and then decided to brave it ! He's eaten about two thirds of an 85 gram pouch so far but I suspect he won't be going back to finish off the remainder - he should have been hungry as he hadn't eaten since breakfast this morning. I'll try him with the Chicken & Salmon one tomorrow; however I am expecting to be donating the whole lot to our local rehoming centre in due course.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> made a special trip to Asda today and picked up two packs of Crave - one is Chicken & Salmon and the other is Lamb & Beef (they also do a Turkey & Chicken pack).
> I tried Sir with the Lamb & Beef first - it's a pate type consistency. He had a good sniff for a couple of minutes and then decided to brave it ! He's eaten about two thirds of an 85 gram pouch so far but I suspect he won't be going back to finish off the remainder - he should have been hungry as he hadn't eaten since breakfast this morning. I'll try him with the Chicken & Salmon one tomorrow; however I am expecting to be donating the whole lot to our local rehoming centre in due course.


Didn't 'like' it because you suspect Sir won't take to it, but thanking you for reporting back


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> made a special trip to Asda today and picked up two packs of Crave - one is Chicken & Salmon and the other is Lamb & Beef (they also do a Turkey & Chicken pack).
> I tried Sir with the Lamb & Beef first - it's a pate type consistency. He had a good sniff for a couple of minutes and then decided to brave it ! He's eaten about two thirds of an 85 gram pouch so far but I suspect he won't be going back to finish off the remainder - he should have been hungry as he hadn't eaten since breakfast this morning. I'll try him with the Chicken & Salmon one tomorrow; however I am expecting to be donating the whole lot to our local rehoming centre in due course.


well he doesn't like the Chicken/Salmon combo either ! 
In fact it's taken 4 different pouches of food this morning to get him to eat anything ! Favourite ? Felix AGAIL Trout & Mackerel which has disappeared in under 5 minutes !

So if someone wants to try Crave for their cat(s) I have 3 of each combo (chicken/salmon and beef/lamb) to give away - pm me your details and I'll post one of each to you


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Report back on the Crave please!


Just to let you know, the Crave pouches have got a thumbs up from Jumpy and Gracie!! Its a loose chicken pate and I got it in my local Tesco


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Treaclesmum said:


> Just to let you know, the Crave pouches have got a thumbs up from Jumpy and Gracie!! Its a loose chicken pate and I got it in my local Tesco


I'ts a fail from Barney. All down to texture I think. I applaud Mars for trying to improve their pet foods but our little fur-ball is a nightmare and will only eat shredded meat in broth


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'ts a fail from Barney. All down to texture I think. I applaud Mars for trying to improve their pet foods but our little fur-ball is a nightmare and will only eat shredded meat in broth


I am amazed that mine liked it! They are texture picky as well usually but this seemed to be smooth and loose enough for their liking. I expect Barney may get less picky as he gets older, mine seem to have done


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Treaclesmum said:


> Just to let you know, the Crave pouches have got a thumbs up from Jumpy and Gracie!! Its a loose chicken pate and I got it in my local Tesco


Thanks. I did get a pack a while back but won't be getting anymore. It's expensive and I wasn't impressed by the look of it. More important my two weren't keen on it either


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

Poppy didn't like it. Not much she does like. Fussy madam lol


----------



## MuffinMum (Oct 20, 2019)

SbanR said:


> To get the trial packs you have to subscribe first. What do they charge for the monthly subscription? I take it the subscription can be cancelled if my cats don't take to the food?
> (I'm not I.t savvy, so reluctant to go further into their site)


Once Blink have posted the trial box (you will be notified by email when they do) you can cancel the subscription and you won't have paid any more than £1. It's a little bit of admin but well worth it in my opinion!


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

MuffinMum said:


> Once Blink have posted the trial box (you will be notified by email when they do) you can cancel the subscription and you won't have paid any more than £1. It's a little bit of admin but well worth it in my opinion!


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

No need to pay a subscription to blink. You can buy blink cat food in Tescos. £1 a pouch. Not sure how many varieties they do it may be 2


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The Norwegians loved the Crave cat food, the mogs thought I was trying to poison them. Unfortunately the texture (similar to Purform raw) means Loki can inhale it and promptly vomited it back up rool.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Just tried the £1 trial box and the cat went CRAZY for it. She’s a greedy little thing anyway and will scoff anything you put down for her, but this was something else. Before i order any more - is this actually a good food? I’ve read mixed stuff regarding their additives.


----------

